# Lexapro dosage...30 mg?



## Catastrophizer (Aug 23, 2010)

...


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> I've been taking 20 mg for the past 4 months. Lately, I've been more depressed than before.


Hmm are you sure that the depression is not the result of taking a high dose of lexapro? Paradoxical I know, but it's very much possible, high dose SSRI's can sometimes exacerbate depression, in which case your depression may actually improve by lowering the dose.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I guess just try out 30 mg and see how it goes. It may help, but if the depression ends up getting worse then you'll probably know that the increase in lexapro was the culprit.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

30mg is a very high dosage. I was on Lexapro for 6 months at 20mg. When I gained tolerance to the 20mg and bumped up to 30mg I felt like a total zombie. Usually when I upped my dosage the zombie effect went away, but it never did. I just went of Lexapro completely. I think when it quit working it made me feel worse because now 100 percent off of it I feel better.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well one thing to note is that when meds quit working or you withdrawal from them you will likely experience chemically induced depression and/or anxiety. This is due to your brain's neurotransmitters trying to re-adjust. When the 20mg quit working for me, I fell into really bad depression, and I didn't really have any reason to be depressed. I also had intense anxiety and paranoia , nothing like I ever felt. But over time as I withdrew from it I felt better.

You could just try switching meds. I'm on a low dose of Wellbutrin now and it seems to work well.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

When I took lexapro I found it actually made me more depressed. This can happen with SSRI's its different for everyone. 

I was on 20mg for awhile and it just made me worse. Its brother celexa healed me from anxiety for 6 months however. 

It sounds like your doc its really trying to boost your serotonin so he must think thats your problem. If it doesnt work, my guess is he will switch you to another class of meds.


----------

